# My bands 2 newest singles



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Just a preview if anyone cares to give a listen. These are not final mixes. These versions were taken by our lead singer right after the vocal trax were done. No processing or equing was done. I guess he was just excited to get something on our "My Space" page. The final mixes will be complete in a few weeks. Any way here is a preview of "Harley Day" and "Copperline" Hills.
The setup I used was a Dr Z Maz 38 head through the Z best cab. American Fender Telecaster with Kinman Pickups. I used the Wampler Hotwired pedal for the overdrive. The only other effect was some heavy delay on the slide parts of Copperline Hills.


http://www.myspace.com/nowhereroadband


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> I haven't even listened yet...but where did you do them? I'm in Brantford too, and I'm always pricking up my ears to find a decent new recording facility.


RSS Studios. Its the guitar player for the band Dry County. I had my reservations about something quality coming out of this studio as the studio is not exactly an impressive setup but the guy really knows what he is doing.


----------

